
'Shark Tank' Host Kevin O'Leary on the Best (and Worst) Deals He's Made - breck
http://www.inc.com/kevin-oleary/shark-tank-host-on-the-best-and-worst-deals-he-has-ever-made.html
======
Tempest1981
I randomly jumped to 7 minutes in, where he tells a story about a guy who has
built a $5 million business (working 24x7 on it, no free time), and is forced
to choose between his business and his fiancé.

Kevin asks him "which is easier to replace?"

------
Mikeb85
Best deals: ripping off Mattel, and cupcakes?

Worst: everything else.

This guy has had amazing luck ripping people off, but isn't nearly as good as
he thinks.

------
rosstex
I'm always torn whether I'm expected to enjoy or hate this show. I personally
find it very entertaining, as it exposes me to new, interesting products and
business ideas, and I also feel like I'm learning a bit about business pricing
and negotiation. But I don't really know how similar the show is to real life.

